# Birth Control affects who women are attracted to



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Birth Control Pills Can Affect Who Women Are Attarcted To - Medhelp Health Videos

I thought this was interesting. I'd have never thought it would affect natural selection so much.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahaha that sounds like a gimic to get parents to allow there kids to take BC but intresting thanks for the share


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aimee235 said:


> Birth Control Pills Can Affect Who Women Are Attarcted To - Medhelp Health Videos
> 
> I thought this was interesting. I'd have never thought it would affect natural selection so much.


oh but it does,it naturally draws out idiots and selects them for euthanization if they don't agree with sterilization.
you gotta be an idiot to believe alot of what folks say about some things.
please,please,please PPPULLHHEEEZ don't tell me you believe it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Heard about this on the radio just the other day...
I'd believe it... Probably has an effect on divorce rates, Scientifically it makes sense

Doesn't matter much to me anyway considering I can't take the stuff


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

HMMM this is interesting. I was on BC when I met Jay, I haven't been on it now for 2.5 years. I love him just as much, everything is the same. If that were true you'd think that'd change with me not taking it.....It is an interesting subject still though.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know. I think it may have an effect. I don't think it's a gimmick to convince people to let their kids take it. Maybe that's cause I'm a mom and I wouldn't want my daughter to take it just so she would pick a different kind of man. 

Lacy. 
I think love and caring about someone is slightly different than only being attracted to them. I mean I don't think there is love at first sight. Attraction at first sight yes and then it can develop into something more.


----------

